# Cherche logiciel pour mac os 9 .2.2 pour convertir fichiers audio



## Kiwi2509 (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 
 Je cherche un logiciel pour mac os 9 2.2 pour convertir les fichiers audio (pour itunes version 2.2) car itunes ne lit que le format MP3 & j'aimerais lire avec des formats WMA..

Merci d'avance


----------



## BernardRey (24 Août 2007)

Tu as essayé SoundApp ? Dans le temps c'était un bon outil (mais pour WMA, je ne sais pas)...


----------

